# Only one Core recognized instead of two

## walkbrot

Hey Guys,

as the german gentoo forum went down, I decided to register here. So, the official gentoo forum has one member more  :Smile: 

My girlfriend has been jelous watching me working with my gentoo x86_64 system all the time. Yesterday she decided to use it too. All went perfectly, but there's a little problem: 

There are 2 Cores in it, but is only one shown and used.

I got you some stuff:

```
Teufelchen jennifer # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="sqlite mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

```
Teufelchen jennifer # uname -a

Linux Teufelchen 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Aug 9 11:27:10 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

What I am wondering about  is that the minimal-install-cd of gentoo showed both cores of cpu. She configuration of her kernel is the same as the one of that cd.

Thanks for any help or any hint  :Smile: 

----------

## massimo

Please post your kernel config. You say that only one CPU is shown - where?

----------

## xaviermiller

and also 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 Did it show 2 CPU's ?

----------

## walkbrot

Here we go:

```
Teufelchen jennifer # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 4

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 3007.190

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips   : 6014.38

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

I tried to put the .config here, but theres not enough space. what can I do?

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Please post your kernel config. You say that only one CPU is shown - where?

 

Its shown in htop and in (german) "Systemüberwachung" where the graphs are shown for network, RAM and cpu.

----------

## xaviermiller

/proc/cpuinfo shows only one core.

You need to activate SMP (and hyper-threading?) in the kernel in order to activate all the CPU cores.

----------

## walkbrot

Thats the section of "processor type and features"

```
                              [ ] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] High Resolution Timer Support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Support sparse irq numbering                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Enable MPS table                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms                                                     │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] ScaleMP vSMP                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Single-depth WCHAN output                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->                                                             │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Disable Bootmem code                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Memtest                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                  Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  --->                                                         │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Supported processor vendors  --->                                                               │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Enable DMI scanning                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                              [*] GART IOMMU support                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] IBM Calgary IOMMU support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] AMD IOMMU support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Configure Maximum number of SMP Processors and NUMA Nodes 

                              (64) Maximum number of CPUs                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                              [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Multi-core scheduler support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                  Preemption Model (No Forced Preemption (Server))  --->                                          │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Reroute for broken boot IRQs                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Machine Check / overheating reporting                                                           │ │  

  │ │                              [*]   Intel MCE features                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                              [*]   AMD MCE features                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                              < > Machine check injector support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                              <M> Dell laptop support                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                              < > /dev/cpu/microcode - microcode support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                              < > /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                                │ │  

  │ │                              < > /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                      │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Enable 1GB pages for kernel pagetables                                                          │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                  Memory model (Sparse Memory)  --->                                                              │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Sparse Memory virtual memmap                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Allow for memory hot-add 

  │ │                              [ ] Enable KSM for page merging                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                              (4096) Low address space to protect from user allocation                                            │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Enable recovery from hardware memory errors                                                     │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Check for low memory corruption                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen                                                    │ │  

  │ │                              [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                              [ ]   MTRR cleanup support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                              [ ]   x86 PAT support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                              [*] EFI runtime service support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode                                             │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Enable -fstack-protector buffer overflow detection (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │  

  │ │                                  Timer frequency (100 HZ)  --->                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] kexec system call                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] kernel crash dumps                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                              (0x200000) Physical address where the kernel is loaded                                              │ │  

  │ │                              [*] Build a relocatable kernel                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Support for hot-pluggable CPUs                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                              [ ] Compat VDSO support      

```

As far as I see it is be enabled, isn't t?

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, it seems to be enabled...Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Aug 09, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theotherjoe

would like to see output of dmesg | grep CPU

and for your Processor family selection in Processor type and features, 

try Intel P4 for your machine.

----------

## d2_racing

I'm not sure, but certain P4 D can run with 64 bits arch.

----------

## theotherjoe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_D_microprocessors

edit: crap, wrong link,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D

first paragraph talks about processor being descendant of Netburst arch.Last edited by theotherjoe on Mon Aug 09, 2010 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I'm not sure, but certain P4 D can run with 64 bits arch.

 

 :Very Happy:  ->>  Linux Teufelchen 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Aug 9 11:27:10 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Enable your High resolution timer so the scheduler can handle cores.

Also check if you could enable the HPET

----------

## walkbrot

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   I'm not sure, but certain P4 D can run with 64 bits arch. 
> 
>  ->>  Linux Teufelchen 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Aug 9 11:27:10 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> Enable your High resolution timer so the scheduler can handle cores.
> ...

 

Compiling  :Smile: 

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> would like to see output of dmesg | grep CPU
> 
> and for your Processor family selection in Processor type and features, 
> 
> try Intel P4 for your machine.

 

there's no output... ?

----------

## walkbrot

It's still compiling. What I am recognizing is, that the one core which is used and shown, sometimes goes down to 2-3 % while compiling, the system is near to get freezed, sometimes it is freezed -.-

I don't know where to look next to solv that kind of problems. Now its normal, cpu is up to 100% and everything is fine...

----------

## theotherjoe

 *Quote:*   

> there's no output... ?

 

well, let's wait for your newly baked kernel.

two other things:

if you will be using the box as a desktop machine I would

suggest to change the preemption model to Preemptible kernel

and the timer frequency to 1khz.

----------

## Genone

Just to be sure: The problem only appeared in Gentoo, the previous OS displayed both CPUs?

----------

## naelq

take a look here, different CPU but most probably you've missed a kernel config. option

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6378636.html#6378636

nael

----------

## walkbrot

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Just to be sure: The problem only appeared in Gentoo, the previous OS displayed both CPUs?

 

Yes, there were several windows versions installed before and they showed both cores 

The new kernel I baked  has the same errors. Further hints and ideas are welcome.

----------

## Jaglover

Did you enable hyperthreading.

There was some Intel CPU which was able to show up as dual core but in reality was single core with dual threads. Had about 10% performance boost compared to regular single core.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *naelq wrote:*   

> take a look here, different CPU but most probably you've missed a kernel config. option
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6378636.html#6378636
> 
> nael

 

Yup, beat me to my own post, at least it's worth trying.  Most later machines require ACPI to detect the other processors (unless you have legacy MPS in your bios, but most later bios do not support MPS 1.1/1.4).  So, make sure that ACPI is enabled in your kernel.

Pentium-D's should be full blown dual core.

----------

## krinn

a good one too https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5476463-highlight-hpet.html#5476463

with pentium D as bonus & pappy_mcfae lore

----------

## walkbrot

Hello,

here's walkbrots girlfriend. I want to thank you all for the help you're giving us.

We will try the advises shown in the links an will post the resoults here.

I made an account in this forum, but i cant login yet, and my english is not so good.

Please forgive my mistakes an this languarge.

greetz

Teufelchen  :Smile: 

----------

## walkbrot

Hey Guys,

I followed the instructions which are told in the links you posted. Nothing changed. There's only one core shown instead of two what ever I try.

I built the rtc stuff into the kernel. the only result able to be seen is there is no module anymore  :Wink: 

Maybe I'm too stupid, but I can't figure out where I missed something or where is something going wrong.

Greets, walkbrot

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you tried one of puppy's seeds?

another idea, take an live cd that shows the two cores and dunp the config file, then compile the kernel under gentoo with that config, reboot and post the results here

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed DaggyStyle, you should try to boot with SystemRescueCD or the latest Ubuntu and try the .config.

----------

## d2_racing

Can Genkernel can help to solve this problem ?

----------

## Teufelchen

Hello Guys,

we gave up.

I will buy new CPU, Motherbord etc.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## d2_racing

walkbrot = Teufelchen ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> walkbrot = Teufelchen ?

 

walkbrot != Teufelchen

walkbort = dude.

Teufelchen = dude's girlfriend.

comp in question belongs to Teufelchen.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Teufelchen wrote:*   

> Hello Guys,
> 
> we gave up.
> 
> I will buy new CPU, Motherbord etc.
> ...

 

Might be another case of not mounting /boot when trying new kernels.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

